# dashboard noises



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

i know you've people probably heard this a hundread times before....i know it's an old piece of shit, but whats with that rattling in the dash.some older japan imports will have that problem but i wanna know if it's fixable.does the rattling end with some minor dashboard adjustments.
i dunno, maybe mono works.....can anyone help us out???


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

I had some loose screws in my NX's dash. Tightened them up and the rattling went away...


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks dude for the input, i'll try to figure things out.hmmm, what kinda drivers am i going to be needing.HAHA joking man no worries :thumbup:


----------

